
United accidentally strands New Zealand man at SFO without wallet or passport - bspn
http://m.sfgate.com/news/article/United-accidentally-strands-New-Zealand-man-at-11171106.php
======
TheAdamist
Just keep your wallet on you? If its getting to Costanza level and is painful
to sit on, clean it out. Some people at my work leave their wallets & keys at
their desk/etc and run into trouble during fire alarms and other situations,
an actual fire and they'd be screwed.

* i understand purses are a different story.

